# The Thatched Cottage - May 2016



## jsp77 (May 24, 2016)

Whilst having a few days away with family I managed to squeeze in a few locations. This one I spotted on the way home. This was a very quick stop as everyone was hungry and wanted to get home, it also helps having an understanding misses. I sadly do not no anything about this but looks like someone squatted in there for a while.

*On with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## oldscrote (May 24, 2016)

I wonder what happened there,that thatch looks remarkably new.


----------



## krela (May 24, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> I wonder what happened there,that thatch looks remarkably new.



Doesn't it just, it was obviously well cared for at one point in time.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 24, 2016)

Very nice find jsp


----------



## Rubex (May 24, 2016)

Oh this is very nice jsp77, beautifully captured


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 24, 2016)

krela said:


> Doesn't it just, it was obviously well cared for at one point in time.



One of two or three in the 'Thatched' world I think, where various monies were used to reroof and make weather proof and then legal nasties raised their heads.


----------



## jsp77 (May 24, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> I wonder what happened there,that thatch looks remarkably new.



I was thinking the same, it does have a decent thatch, I thought it may have been in better condition inside. There was areas of rotten floors and a few of the stair treads almost gave way.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 24, 2016)

Nice find, Glad you could get in.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

Nice find,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

That's a not bad looking cottage, only snag is that the windows seem to be too small making the inside a bit dark. But as quoted that thatch does look new. Maybe someone started a renovation but ran out of money.


----------



## jsp77 (May 25, 2016)

cheers for all the comments


----------



## smiler (May 25, 2016)

Maybe it's stll in the process of renovation, first thing would be the roof and that ornate thatch cost a few bob, thatched cottages have a unique smell to them when the thatch is in good nick, I'm glad you stopped jsp and I hope your missus wasn't too angry, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (May 26, 2016)

Now that is a really nice find, good work 
It helps to have an understanding misses...
Mine isn't often


----------



## LadyPandora (May 26, 2016)

Oh, this is lovely


----------



## Potter (May 26, 2016)

This really is nice. Hopefully something will be done with it.


----------



## jammy (Jun 22, 2016)

lovely...way to nice to be in that state though...


----------



## Jon6D (Jun 22, 2016)

Love that place, great post


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Love that place, great post



thanks Jon


----------



## Trudger (Jun 24, 2016)

Great looking and appears very savable. Hate to see buildings like this. :-(


----------

